# Fresh Pineapple - should I have avoided??



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi
I am currently 11 days post EC, 9dpt. My test date is 9th July.

I had strong AF pains up until day 7dpt, which have since subsided. I realised I had eaten fresh pineapple on this day and the day before. Since then I have read how it can cause uterine contractions and is best avoided. I am now feeling really negative. Not sure if it has made a difference but coincides with my change in symptoms.

I don't usually eat it but it was on offer and I just fancied it!

Any thoughts?

Thank You
xx


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

A lot of women specifically eat the core in the 2ww to help implantation. You are supposed to discontinue eating it when you finish the 2ww though.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yellowrose....

...you only ate a small amount of fresh pineapple so to be honest, I'm sure you'll be perfectly fine so please don't feel negative. Whilst you should avoid eating fresh pineapple, you would have to eat a fair amount of it to cause any real problems. The cramping you experienced could well just be coincidence as lots women get AF like pain & symptoms during 2ww and for many its a good sign 

Lots of luck
Natasha 



Elle aka ilovesnow said:


> A lot of women specifically eat the core in the 2ww to help implantation. You are supposed to discontinue eating it when you finish the 2ww though.


Pineapple contains bromelain (specifically within the core) and this is contraindicated during pregnancy, which would include the 2ww as you should treat yourself as though you're pregnant during this time.....so ideally should avoid eating pineapple and especially the core !!

Drinking pineapple juice is ok....even during 2ww....and this is believed to aid implantation. This is because pineapple does contain selenium which can help promote a healthy womb lining. It also contains manganese which can be beneficial too. During the juicing process, the bromelain enzyme is destroyed.

Here's just one thread I replied to recently...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=145910.0

but you'll find loads more.....including information in a "sticky" thread at top of this 2ww board called "2ww ~ Frequently Asked Questions"....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Elle aka ilovesnow said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of women specifically eat the core in the 2ww to help implantation. You are supposed to discontinue eating it when you finish the 2ww though.
> ...


I know the theory. But many women *believe* Bromelain aids implantation and that belief has come from somewhere. It may/may not be true but it doesn't mean that women should be frightened of eating pineapple because they _*might*_ be pregnant. *Be sensible* is what I believe! If you fancy a bit of pineapple on your 2ww then eat it. Seems you can wrap yourself up in cotton wool during the 2ww and it still doesn't guarantee a successful pregnancy!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Elle aka ilovesnow said:


> ♥ Minxy ♥ said:
> 
> 
> > Elle aka ilovesnow said:
> ...


Which is exactly why I suggested to Yellowrose that she shouldn't worry as she'd only eaten a little fresh pineapple & she'd have to eat lots for it to cause real problems.

Bromelain is an anti inflammatory which is why some women seem to believe it's good for implantation but this is not the case. A pharmacist actually told me it was contraindicated during pregnancy....she was Asian and had been through IVF (successfully) herself and it was her who explained about the bromelain and also that in her culture, eating pineapple is considered helpful to induce labour in late babies !

Sadly I know all too well about 2ww's having been through quite a few myself (naturally & treatment) and I do think you can be over protective but also need to make informed judgements.

I don't think I've said anything anywhere to frighten anyone ??!?

Natasha


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> .
> 
> I don't think I've said anything anywhere to frighten anyone ??!?


Not suggesting you have Minxy, I was referring to the OP as she was obviously worried enough to post about it after she had read it somewhere


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Many Thanks. That has reassured me a bit.
Nicky xx


----------

